# Is Jack Daniel's a good whisky?



## ShawnBC

Sorry for the silly question but I'm very newb when it comes to liquors and such.

I was wondering if JD's a good whisky or it is like the Budweiser of whiskies; mass produced, mass marketed but nothing fancy compared to smaller brewers?


----------



## Habano

Jack Daniels is a good whiskey, but there is better to be found. It's a lot like the Budweiser and Bud Lights of beer. Although Jack Daniels does make some premium whiskey's as well, such as reserves and etc, can't remember the names off my head. So may want to check those out. If your looking for a solid, but not super expensive whiskey, give Crown Royal a try. A very popular whiskey, it's a step up from Jack Daniels and I think it would be a good one for you to try if your into whiskey.

Best thing to do is buy little mini bottles at liquor stores ranging from $4-12 each and try then out. Everyone has a different flavor profile and you need to figure out what whiskey tastes the best to you.


----------



## 68 Lotus

Not bad, but I like *Pendleton* much better! :wink:


----------



## chrisw17

Starbuck said:


> It's a lot like the Budweiser and Bud Lights of beer. Although Jack Daniels does make some premium whiskey's as well, such as reserves and etc, can't remember the names off my head. So may want to check those out. If your looking for a solid, but not super expensive whiskey, give Crown Royal a ur into whiskey.


I'm a Whiskey guy and I wholeheartedly disagree with this. Calling jack the bud light of whiskey is not even close! Maybe your thinking of old crow! And I say this more because I think bud light is crap than I think jack is great wiskey, but it's a good wiskey for the price. Personally I prefer it over crown royal.

At the house I keep jack on hand for mixing with coke or ginger ale... for sipping I have Woodford reserve, knob creek, or 18yr Jamison depending on what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Habano

chrisw17 said:


> I'm a Whiskey guy and I wholeheartedly disagree with this. Calling jack the bud light of whiskey is not even close! Maybe your thinking of old crow! And I say this more because I think bud light is crap than I think jack is great wiskey, but it's a good wiskey for the price. Personally I prefer it over crown royal.
> 
> At the house I keep jack on hand for mixing with coke or ginger ale... for sipping I have Woodford reserve, knob creek, or 18yr Jamison depending on what I'm in the mood for.


Hey you got a right to disagree...lol. Which is why I added the last statement to my post.

_*Everyone has a different flavor profile and you need to figure out what whiskey tastes the best to you.*_

In the end it's all about what you like. In this case I do not think Jan Daniels is a good whiskey and would prefer Crown Royal over it. For you, it's the opposite and that is perfectly fine. The same could be said for cigars as well.

But, I will agree with you on Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek!


----------



## Cigary

JD does make their new whiskey with 'honey' in it..it's a copy of Drambuie of which there is no copy. Tastes are subjective and one mans trash is another mans treasure so as long as you like it that's all that matters...and it's not very expensive which is always nice.


----------



## Bunker

Jack is the standard for me, there are a few better but there are plenty that are worse.

Jim Beam is the Budweiser of american whiskey.

Beam's upper echelon brand Makers Mark is a little better than Jack. 

Crown Royal is good but a little different taste to me.


----------



## max gas

Cigary said:


> JD does make their new whiskey with 'honey' in it..it's a copy of Drambuie of which there is no copy. Tastes are subjective and one mans trash is another mans treasure so as long as you like it that's all that matters...and it's not very expensive which is always nice.


I'm not a huge fan of JD anymore. It lost it's appeal to me after a few benders at college. I did, however, try some of the JD homey liqueur the other day. It was pretty darn good. Very smooth and it tasted just like honey. It wasn't something I'd want to drink to get hammered but it was enjoyable in small amounts


----------



## Strickland

Whiskey = cigars. Drink what you like; smoke what you like.


----------



## Voorhees

I like JD Single Barrel, its better than the standard Black Label variety. But I hear Woodford Reserve is good and Crown is another I like.

-Jason


----------



## chrisw17

Starbuck said:


> Hey you got a right to disagree...lol. Which is why I added the last statement to my post.
> 
> _*Everyone has a different flavor profile and you need to figure out what whiskey tastes the best to you.*_
> 
> In the end it's all about what you like. In this case I do not think Jan Daniels is a good whiskey and would prefer Crown Royal over it. For you, it's the opposite and that is perfectly fine. The same could be said for cigars as well.
> 
> But, I will agree with you on Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek!


Agreed! And I wasn't trying to say you weren't entitled to your opinion, just letting you know that I was highly offended that you compared Jack to Bud-Light! :biggrin:

You're right tho, everyone has to figure out what they like for themselves.



Bunker said:


> Jim Beam is the Budweiser of american whiskey.


That's a perfect comparision...I guess Old Crow would be the Beast Ice of whiskey.


----------



## Mr_mich

I'll still drink Jack an Cokes, I don't drink it as much as i once did. But i'll still have one every now and then. I would say try a few different whiskeys, bourbons, scotchs and decide what you think tastes good. Everyone's preferences are different. And just like with cigars they change with time and experience.


----------



## Rackir

I'm another Woodford reserve guy, but I agree that jack isn't half bad for what it is. As far as Bourbons go in fact, I almost think that Jack is a good one for people to start off on, because the oak/maple/smokey flavors are so strong in Jack that it presents something of a litmus test for whether or not one will enjoy the subtler bourbons. I also think it's about the best coke mixer around, though crown and coke is okay, I find the super strong flavor profile of Jack to be a better fit for mixing (and I've been known to get a little violent when I see people add coke to Woodford  )

If you are trying to get to know whiskey though, Jack is a pretty decent introduction to Bourbon that wont break the bank. I'd also suggest trying out 2 different types of scotch (1 Islay and one normal), and Irish whiskey and a Canadian Whiskey, as they all have very different flavor profiles and then divide into their own unique and flavorful worlds.


----------



## bazookajoe

Rackir said:


> ...I also think it's about the best coke mixer around, though crown and coke is okay, I find the super strong flavor profile of Jack to be a better fit for mixing (and I've been known to get a little violent when I see people add coke to Woodford  )...


+1 on this. IMO Jack is decent whiskey, best suited for mixed drinks. Woodford Reserve is my favorite for sipping but it would be a waste in mixed drinks.


----------



## Fuzzy

60's = not so much drinking unless the cheapie wines from 7/11 count 
70's = Jim Beam if I remember!
80's = Jack, guess a more mature time
90's = experiments with single barrels
00's = switch to scotch discoveries
10 to present back to ol # 7 and sometimes a shot of Beam and a beer

I have to wonder if some of the old phartes have ever smoked a cigar or had a drink that reminded them of the old days?

So almost full circle since I can't find Boone's Farm. Just have to say that palates for drink are as varied as palates for cigars and, they may change over time. Is one better? Only you can decide!


----------



## piperdown

Yes, I would say JD is a good whisky.
So's Crown, 7, CC and a bunch of others.
However it depends on how you drink it (mix, soda, straight, or on the rocks).
Each has it's own flavor and you'll (as others have pointed out) have to decide if you like it or not.

I like JD and Crown w/coke; two completely different tastes.
I like 7 and CC w/7-up; again two different tastes.
Woodford I like on the rocks.

My current favorite sipping whiskey (no ice, nothing but the whiskey in the glass) is Bushmills Black.

I'd suggest getting the small single serve bottles and try them before getting a 5th. Get a few and try them in different soda's or mixes.


----------



## mturnmm

I had to think about this for a while before i posted...wanted get all the smart aleck(not how we roll at Puff) comments out of my head before I posted. I think it is a fine whiskey...love some Gentleman Jack mixed with...ice! I have 2 very large bottles of Old #7 in the cabinet! Love them with ice...used them in a Jackmanhattan a couple times good stuff!
Drink what ya like,Like what ya drink!


----------



## ameyers41

Personally, I'm not a bourbon fan, but I was introduced to Pappy Van Winkle 20 yr last weekend and I'm converted. I don't know what your price point is, but if you ever have the opportunity to try some or get a bottle, I wouldn't hesitate. Pappy 20 is to JD as Macallan 18 is to Johnny Red. Nothing wrong with JD or Johnny. But the others are much more refined in my opinion.


----------



## chrisw17

Rackir said:


> I've been known to get a little violent when I see people add coke to Woodford


+1



bazookajoe said:


> +1 on this. IMO Jack is decent whiskey, best suited for mixed drinks. Woodford Reserve is my favorite for sipping but it would be a waste in mixed drinks.


+1



Rackir said:


> If you are trying to get to know whiskey though, Jack is a pretty decent introduction to Bourbon that wont break the bank. I'd also suggest trying out 2 different types of scotch (1 Islay and one normal), and Irish whiskey and a Canadian Whiskey, as they all have very different flavor profiles and then divide into their own unique and flavorful worlds.


^^^Great advice right here!!

Also, I can't believe no one else has mentioned Jack and Ginger Ale...JD&cokes are great but Jack and Ginger is SO GOOD...Gotta give it a try if you've never had it.


----------



## fivespdcat

I'm not a fan of JD at all, I have been known to drink it, but that's when it's the last available option. I can't say that it is good or bad, it's just doesn't fit my taste profile. However, JD is _not_ a Bourbon, it's a Tennessee Whiskey (see Jack Daniel's Tennessee Whiskey). Also, whisky generally refers to Scotch, and all others are considered whiskey. Some people won't even call Scotch whisky, which I find amusing, but it's true I had it happen to me. Some Irish bartender argued with me that Scotch wasn't whisky, I just wanted a drink... OK enough rambling, you gotta know your tastes to see what you like or you just gotta try it. Bourbon tastes different the Canadian whiskey which tastes different than Scotch, Japanese, Irish, other American whiskeys or even different regions in Scotland. It's all quite complicated, sort of like cigars! I can assure you though that the ride is full of fun and peril, but always make sure that the drinks are worth it!

(disclaimer: if this post sounded like I'm trying to be a "know it all," I'm not trying to, just wanted set some basics down)


----------



## Oldmso54

One of my good friends wife won't drink anything but JD. I think it's pretty decent but my preferance is Makers Mark. I drink that with soda water like I drink my scotch.

NOW - having said all that my wife bought me an engraved bottle of "Gentlemans Jack" from the JD distillery - its triple refined and it is smooth as silk. I can (and do) drink that on the rocks - it's that smooth and pure.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tan18_01

I'm more a single malt drinker but I do have some JD while out on the town (or just when im with some mates having a decent night).

I agree that JD is well suited to be a mixer.

Here's a drink that a friend invented and I have socialized it with other circles of friends.
Warning: after a couple of these you may be slightly intoxicated.
A tall glass (as large as you can find)
Fill all the way to the top with ice
Fill half the glass with JD
top up with premixed bacardi and coke.

It is a little on the sweet side and the kick can be quite decent.
I have had many a night lost on this drink.


----------



## ShawnBC

Fivespfcat: just to clarify thing:

Whiskey = whiskey
Scotch = whiskey made in Scotland
Bourbon = ?


----------



## ShawnBC

Thanks to all the other posters!


----------



## Max_Power

To me, JD is a good whiskey.

I like others, but jack is my go to whiskey for mixing, and it is definitely not bad on the rocks.

My favorite summer drink is 1 part jack to 2 or 3 parts unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## fivespdcat

ShawnBC said:


> Fivespfcat: just to clarify thing:
> 
> Whiskey = whiskey
> Scotch = whiskey made in Scotland
> Bourbon = ?


There are tons of different ones:

Canadian Whiskey = whiskey from Canada
Bourbon Whiskey = is generally a Kentucky whiskey, but can be from other states, it is made in once used oak casks. After using them once they get sold to wine makers or other distillers
Irish Whiskey = whiskey from Ireland
Scotch Whisky = whisky from Scotland, but this is a very diverse group, they go anywhere from sweet to camp fire smokey. I prefer Speysides, but that's just me
Japanese Whisk(e)y = whiskey, but i've seen some called whisky, but it's often very good. Yamazaki is one of the better ones out there. 
Tennessee Whiskey = whiskey from Tennessee

There are just a lot more, but I think that covers the most of them. Then there are infinite variations on each one:

-Single malts
-Cask strength
-blends
-infused
-Sherry Cask
-etc....

and no I do not have a drinking problem:smoke2:


----------



## chrisw17

fivespdcat said:


> There are tons of different ones:
> 
> Canadian Whiskey = whiskey from Canada
> Bourbon Whiskey = is generally a Kentucky whiskey, but can be from other states, it is made in once used oak casks. After using them once they get sold to wine makers or other distillers
> Irish Whiskey = whiskey from Ireland
> Scotch Whisky = whisky from Scotland, but this is a very diverse group, they go anywhere from sweet to camp fire smokey. I prefer Speysides, but that's just me
> Japanese Whisk(e)y = whiskey, but i've seen some called whisky, but it's often very good. Yamazaki is one of the better ones out there.
> Tennessee Whiskey = whiskey from Tennessee
> 
> There are just a lot more, but I think that covers the most of them. Then there are infinite variations on each one:
> 
> -Single malts
> -Cask strength
> -blends
> -infused
> -Sherry Cask
> -etc....
> 
> and no I do not have a drinking problem


^^ Good stuff here. I love whiskey but I feel like I only know a fraction of what there is to know about it...hmm, sounds kinda familar :smoke:


----------



## JohnnyFlake

IMHO,

Jack is a great mixing whiskey, and good for doing shots, if you want to get messed up!

Makers Mark & Makers 46 are two of the finest sipping whiskeys you can buy.

Pappy Van Winkle 20 is in a rare class of exceptional whiskeys but it's not cheap at a $120 or so on average.

But the golden rule always applies, and that is to do a lot of sampling and then drink what *you like*!


----------



## Hermit

*I like it. * I don't care much for Canadian, Scotch, etc.
My favorite is sour mash. I'm not a regular whiskey
drinker, but I drink more Old #7 than any other.
(especially during eggnog season.)


----------



## chrisw17

This thread started making me thirsty and now look what you made me go out and buy:










It's bad enough all the cigars this place makes me buy!


----------



## Rackir

Hermit said:


> *I like it. *
> drinker, but I drink more Old #7 than any other.
> (especially during eggnog season.)


You found my recipe for a very merry Christmas, 2 of those then bring on the in-laws!


----------



## Rackir

chrisw17 said:


> This thread started making me thirsty


I hear ya! I went down to my localk this evening and waved off my normal uber-glass of drop top and asked for a Jack and coke instead, which my beautiful bartender brought to me in a pint glass, with almost enough coke in it to change the color of the Jack. If there's anything better than a friendlly, generous, hot bartender, I don't know what it would be.


----------



## Cigary

Rackir said:


> I hear ya! I went down to my localk this evening and waved off my normal uber-glass of drop top and asked for a Jack and coke instead, which my beautiful bartender brought to me in a pint glass, with almost enough coke in it to change the color of the Jack. If there's anything better than a friendlly, generous, hot bartender, I don't know what it would be.


 The one that gives you their phone number on a napkin. Not that I've ever had this happen ( in case my wife reads this):crash:


----------



## rejart

I think Jack is great as far as American whiskeys go. I like it just fine on the rocks. That said I'm a Scotch guy. The plus is that JD is much more affordable than a well aged single malt.


----------



## Zogg

It's a decent whiskey. better can be had for the price, but it's extremely popular.
It's like how jagermeister is a decently good bitters, personally i think there are much better ones.. but this is the one everyone knows about


----------



## mturnmm

Oldmso54 said:


> One of my good friends wife won't drink anything but JD. I think it's pretty decent but my preferance is Makers Mark. I drink that with soda water like I drink my scotch.
> 
> NOW - having said all that my wife bought me an engraved bottle of "Gentlemans Jack" from the JD distillery - its triple refined and it is smooth as silk. I can (and do) drink that on the rocks - it's that smooth and pure.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


 FYI...just cause you drink Gentleman Jack...don't necessarily mean you will behave like a Gentleman! Personal experience!


----------



## Cigar Noob

I stick to the rule that nearly everything that is heavily advertised is probably of poor quality. It's the Mcdonald's/BudLight rule. JD is the most heavily advertised whiskey.... nuff said. Certainly even those that like it seem to be cutting it with a strongly flavored sweet drink like Coke. Drowning the flavor doesn't seem like a vote of confidence.



Rackir said:


> As far as Bourbons go in fact, I almost think that Jack is a good one for people to start off on, because the oak/maple/smokey flavors are so strong in Jack that it presents something of a litmus test for whether or not one will enjoy the subtler bourbons.


Jack isn't officially a bourbon. Their label says Tennessee Whiskey on it.



ShawnBC said:


> Fivespfcat: just to clarify thing:
> 
> Whiskey = whiskey
> Scotch = whiskey made in Scotland
> Bourbon = ?


Bourbon = whiskey make in the USA. That is the only geographical rule.



fivespdcat said:


> There are tons of different ones:
> 
> Canadian Whiskey = whiskey from Canada
> Bourbon Whiskey = is generally a Kentucky whiskey, but can be from other states, it is made in once used oak casks. After using them once they get sold to wine makers or other distillers
> Irish Whiskey = whiskey from Ireland
> Scotch Whisky = whisky from Scotland, but this is a very diverse group, they go anywhere from sweet to camp fire smokey. I prefer Speysides, but that's just me
> Japanese Whisk(e)y = whiskey, but i've seen some called whisky, but it's often very good. Yamazaki is one of the better ones out there.
> Tennessee Whiskey = whiskey from Tennessee
> 
> There are just a lot more, but I think that covers the most of them. Then there are infinite variations on each one:
> 
> -Single malts
> -Cask strength
> -blends
> -infused
> -Sherry Cask
> -etc....
> 
> and no I do not have a drinking problem:smoke2:


Excellent info. Dude knows his whisk(e)y.


----------



## Frodo

ShawnBC said:


> I was wondering if JD's a good whisky or it is like the Budweiser of whiskies; mass produced, mass marketed but nothing fancy compared to smaller brewers?


OK I'll give my $0.02 but it sounds like there are 2 questions here...

1) In the cigar world, small boutique brands can be looked upon very highly. If you make good cigars, folks will notice. In the whisky world, it is tough for micros to tie up stocks for long-term aging so the aged stuff tends to come from bigger concerns. The reviews on the micros seem to be hit or miss, but they are almost always younger than that released from the larger producers. It seems to me that it is easier for the big boys to release a consistent character with age whereas the micros have to bottle what they have.

2) My op9inion of JD...

Old No 7: Has this paint varnish taste that completely puts me off. 
Gentleman Jack: Goes through the "Lincon County Process" twice (charcol mellowing), giving it a smoother character. There is a sibling similarity with the No 7 but is smoother with less roughness.
Single Barrel: Completely different than No 7 - if I tasted it blind I would guess it's a bourbon not a JD whisky. Much more character and more oaky.



Starbuck said:


> Everyone has a different flavor profile and you need to figure out what whiskey tastes the best to you.





Strickland said:


> Whiskey = cigars. Drink what you like; smoke what you like.


Agree 100% with these sentiments. Only your palate can tell you what you like.


----------



## Rackir

Cigar Noob said:


> Jack isn't officially a bourbon. Their label says Tennessee Whiskey on it.


Okay, so I had always thought that JD was a bourbon, and by my palate it tastes like a bourbon, so I did a little looking this morning (and this is done purely in the spirit of fun, because what better way to start a Wednesday than by researching how JD is made, and what constitutes different types of Whiskey's..,,have I mentioned that I'm a knowledge junkie?)

According to the ATF, this is the definition of Whiskey and Bourbon (I cant post links yet, but you can find this data at w's distill .com / specs/ USA10.html;


> (b) Class 2:
> Whisky: "Whisky" is an alcoholic distillate from a fermented mash of grain produced at less than 190 deg. proof, in such manner that the distillate possesses the taste, aroma, and characteristics generally attributed to whisky, stored in oak containers (except that corn whisky need not be so stored), and bottled at not less than 80 deg. proof, and also includes mixtures of such distillates for which no specific standards of identity are prescribed.
> 
> Note: While the common American spelling is "whiskey" (with an "e"), the B.A.T.F generally uses the spelling "whisky" (without an "e").
> 
> (1) (i) "Bourbon whisky", "rye whisky", "wheat whisky", "malt whisky", or "rye malt whisky" is whisky produced at not exceeding 160 deg. proof from a fermented mash of not less than 51 percent corn, rye, wheat, malted barley, or malted rye grain, respectively, and stored at not more than 125 deg. proof in charred new oak containers; and also includes mixtures of such whiskies of the same type.


Then they talk about corn whisky which doesnt really factor into this conversation, and then;


> (iii) Whiskies conforming to the standards prescribed in paragraphs (b) (1) (i) and (ii) of this section, which have been stored in the type of oak containers prescribed, for a period of 2 years or more shall be further designated as "straight"; for example, "straight bourbon whisky", "straight corn whisky", and whisky conforming to the standards prescribed in paragraph (b) (1) (i) of this section, except that it was produced from a fermented mash of less than 51 percent of any one type of grain, and stored for a period of 2 years or more in charred new oak containers shall be designated merely as "straight whisky". No other whiskies may be designated "straight". "Straight whisky" includes mixtures of straight whiskies of the same type produced in the same State.


.

Now Jack Daniels claims that they are not a bourbon because (again I cant post links yet, but you can check the FAQ section of the JD website and find this quote);


> Jack Daniel's is not a bourbon - it's a Tennessee Whiskey. Jack Daniel's is dripped slowly - drop-by-drop - through ten feet of firmly packed charcoal (made from hard sugar maple) before going into new charred oak barrels for aging. This special process gives Jack Daniel's Tennessee Whiskey its rare smoothness. It's this extra step - charcoal mellowing - that makes Jack Daniel's a Tennessee Whiskey


So they claim that its the charcoal distilling that makes the difference, and as for as regional distinctions go that's probably true. But According the the ATF there is no such thing as "Tennessee Whiskey" and Jack still fits all the criteria needed to be classified as a bourbon. So it kinda seems like a regional pride thing, and maybe someday it will have its own classification, but for now I think its safe say that even if they're not "exactly" the same, JD and Bourbon are close enough to the argument mostly semantic ipe: (Yay! I feel like I've learned something this morning, now I can spend the rest of my day not paying attention to anything).


----------



## Rackir

Damn, didn't mean to kill the conversation. eep:


----------



## fuente~fuente

I'm sorry... I may be :brick:for this, but...

I love Woodford & ginger ale... That is a phenomenal drink! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Whiskey preferences aside, there is a very cool show, Ultimate Factories on National Geographic, that goes over it's history and production process. Watching it now. 

Random info: JD is made in a town that is completely dry, no liquor allowed.


----------



## getkennard

I think JD is an excellent whisky. However, I only drink it with coke. Prefer others such when drinking it neat.


----------



## Zogg

fuente~fuente said:


> I'm sorry... I may be :brick:for this, but...
> 
> I love Woodford & ginger ale... That is a phenomenal drink! :mrgreen:


ive been known to drink crown royal and *RASPBERRY DIET GINGER-ALE* so don't worry about looking like a :tsk:

and NO people this is not the answer to my contest (i think 90% of the answers have been people searching my posts.. lol)


----------



## QiCultivator

Bunker said:


> Jack is the standard for me, there are a few better but there are plenty that are worse.
> 
> Jim Beam is the Budweiser of american whiskey.
> 
> *Beam's upper echelon brand Makers Mark is a little better than Jack. *
> 
> Crown Royal is good but a little different taste to me.


Unless things have changed, Maker's Mark is it's own brand. I don't think it's made at the Beam distillery or owned by JB.

As far as I know, Beam's upper-level brands are Booker's, Baker's, Knob Creek and Basil Hayden. I think Booker's and KC are pretty good. Haven't tried the other two.


----------



## rebeled

I like Jack Daniel's, in fact that was the first bottle of distilled spirits I ever bought. It's sort of a moot point, though; I hardly ever drink any liquour, and when I do I don't mix it with anything. Much as I like and admire a whisky from Tennessee, an old saying comes to mind; "Everyone to his own taste said the old lady kissing the cow."


----------



## Rays98GoVols

ShawnBC said:


> Sorry for the silly question but I'm very newb when it comes to liquors and such.
> 
> I was wondering if JD's a good whisky or it is like the Budweiser of whiskies; mass produced, mass marketed but nothing fancy compared to smaller brewers?


It's okay if you have nothing else to drink. It is mass produced and mass marketed.

Helpful hint. Small batches and any premium whiskey 100 proof or better is your best bet. Don't let the 100 proof or better scare you. When a Bourbon Whiskey is 100 proof or better, it is referred to as "Bottled in Bond". This simply mans it has to have a high level or better or Ingredients, be aged in New White Oak barrels, and Be stored for (don't remember exactly) something like 5-6 years Plus. These whickeys will be Very Smooth and Flavourful.

Go and try a bottle or two of Jack Daniels. THEN when you finish those, buy a bottle of Knob Creek, Bakers, Bookers, Woodford Reserve, etc. and you'll really notice the difference.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Starbuck said:


> Jack Daniels is a good whiskey, but there is better to be found. It's a lot like the Budweiser and Bud Lights of beer. Although Jack Daniels does make some premium whiskey's as well, such as reserves and etc, can't remember the names off my head. So may want to check those out. If your looking for a solid, but not super expensive whiskey, give Crown Royal a try. A very popular whiskey, it's a step up from Jack Daniels and I think it would be a good one for you to try if your into whiskey.
> 
> Best thing to do is buy little mini bottles at liquor stores ranging from $4-12 each and try then out. Everyone has a different flavor profile and you need to figure out what whiskey tastes the best to you.


PLEASE, PLEASE don't take this the wrong way...but Crown Royal cannot compare to Jack Daniels (and I'm not talking about quality Crown IS a higher quality BLENDED Whiskey). Crown Royal is a Blended Whiskey and Jack Daniels is a Bourbon-Like Whiskey. Comparing the two is like comparing the taste of apples to oranges.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Bunker said:


> Jack is the standard for me, there are a few better but there are plenty that are worse.
> 
> Jim Beam is the Budweiser of american whiskey.
> 
> Beam's upper echelon brand Makers Mark is a little better than Jack.
> 
> Crown Royal is good but a little different taste to me.


Makers Mark is not Jim Beams 'upper echelon' Bourbons. Knob Creek, Bakers, Bookers and Basil Haydens are Jim Beams Pemium Whiskeys.

Makers Mark was sold to Jim Beam because the owner of Makers Mark before he died was friends with the Owners of Jim Beam. He knew that they would not 'tinker' with the formula, and felt safe selling it to Jim Beam.


----------



## Mutombo

I think Jack Daniels is a good whiskey, and I'll gladly drink it if it's around. However, if I'm out buying whiskey or bourbon for myself, I spend a couple more bucks and pick up Makers, Knob Creek, or Buffalo Trace (my current favorite).


----------



## quo155

Rays98GoVols said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE don't take this the wrong way...but Crown Royal cannot compare to Jack Daniels (and I'm not talking about quality Crown IS a higher quality BLENDED Whiskey). Crown Royal is a Blended Whiskey and Jack Daniels is a Bourbon-Like Whiskey. Comparing the two is like comparing the taste of apples to oranges.


I totally agree with you on this...they are apples and oranges in comparison... different process...and different kinds of drink, both with their own pluses...IMHO


----------



## Rays98GoVols

fivespdcat said:


> I'm not a fan of JD at all, I have been known to drink it, but that's when it's the last available option. I can't say that it is good or bad, it's just doesn't fit my taste profile. However, JD is _not_ a Bourbon, it's a Tennessee Whiskey (see Jack Daniel's Tennessee Whiskey). Also, whisky generally refers to Scotch, and all others are considered whiskey. Some people won't even call Scotch whisky, which I find amusing, but it's true I had it happen to me. Some Irish bartender argued with me that Scotch wasn't whisky, I just wanted a drink... OK enough rambling, you gotta know your tastes to see what you like or you just gotta try it. Bourbon tastes different the Canadian whiskey which tastes different than Scotch, Japanese, Irish, other American whiskeys or even different regions in Scotland. It's all quite complicated, sort of like cigars! I can assure you though that the ride is full of fun and peril, but always make sure that the drinks are worth it!
> 
> (disclaimer: if this post sounded like I'm trying to be a "know it all," I'm not trying to, just wanted set some basics down)


AND don't forget NO Scotch can be made without USED Bourbon barrels to store and age it in....


----------



## Rays98GoVols

ShawnBC said:


> Fivespfcat: just to clarify thing:
> 
> Whiskey = whiskey
> Scotch = whiskey made in Scotland
> Bourbon = ?


Bourbon = 
A whiskey distilled from a fermented mash containing not less than 51 percent corn in addition to malt and rye.


----------



## bcannon87

The Only drink Jack Single Barrel and Gentleman Jack!


----------



## Rays98GoVols

Rackir said:


> Okay, so I had always thought that JD was a bourbon, and by my palate it tastes like a bourbon, so I did a little looking this morning (and this is done purely in the spirit of fun, because what better way to start a Wednesday than by researching how JD is made, and what constitutes different types of Whiskey's..,,have I mentioned that I'm a knowledge junkie?)
> 
> According to the ATF, this is the definition of Whiskey and Bourbon (I cant post links yet, but you can find this data at w's distill .com / specs/ USA10.html;
> 
> Then they talk about corn whisky which doesnt really factor into this conversation, and then;
> .
> 
> Now Jack Daniels claims that they are not a bourbon because (again I cant post links yet, but you can check the FAQ section of the JD website and find this quote);
> 
> So they claim that its the charcoal distilling that makes the difference, and as for as regional distinctions go that's probably true. But According the the ATF there is no such thing as "Tennessee Whiskey" and Jack still fits all the criteria needed to be classified as a bourbon. So it kinda seems like a regional pride thing, and maybe someday it will have its own classification, but for now I think its safe say that even if they're not "exactly" the same, JD and Bourbon are close enough to the argument mostly semantic ipe: (Yay! I feel like I've learned something this morning, now I can spend the rest of my day not paying attention to anything).


At one time ONLY Bourbon made in Kentucky could LEGALLY be called Bourbon. That may have changed (but it hasn't been changed for too long).


----------



## jakekny

I have a bottle of Jim Beam Black at home that is pretty good. It's a good ten dollars cheaper than knob creek which is my usual preference. JD is ok if it's the only thing I can get in a bar. I don't drink mixed cocktails, so prefer something I can sip on and have a cigar with.


----------



## Rays98GoVols

I hope my fellow Puffers don't think I'm a nut with all of these post on this one subject. I never aquired the taste of Beer. So I take my Bourbon, like I do my Cigars, very seriously. Hopefully everyone will see I'm trying to help, not offend....


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Rays98GoVols said:


> At one time ONLY Bourbon made in Kentucky could LEGALLY be called Bourbon. That may have changed (but it hasn't been changed for too long).


In the good old USA, to be labeled as a bourbon is must be made and bottled within in Bourbon County Kentucky.


----------



## quo155

JohnnyFlake said:


> In the good old USA, to be labeled as a bourbon is must be made and bottled within in Bourbon County Kentucky.


That'd be correct! :cowboyic9:


----------



## quo155

Rays98GoVols said:


> I hope my fellow Puffers don't think I'm a nut with all of these post on this one subject. I never aquired the taste of Beer. So I take my Bourbon, like I do my Cigars, very seriously. Hopefully everyone will see I'm trying to help, not offend....


Never! You are adding a lot to this entire conversation and I am enjoying your posts...among others! :first:


----------



## Rays98GoVols

quo155 said:


> Never! You are adding a lot to this entire conversation and I am enjoying your posts...among others! :first:


Thanks I appreciate it. To bad you don't live closer to Ft Wayme Indiana or Chicago. You seem like the kind of guy I'd like to drink with and enjoy a good cigar. I'm lucky, my wife lets me smoke or drink whenever I want and doesn't bat an eye on how much I spend on cigars and Bourbon.:smoke::drinking:


----------



## Cigar Noob

Rays98GoVols said:


> AND don't forget NO Scotch can be made without USED Bourbon barrels to store and age it in....


Many whisky producers in Scotland use other barrels for aging. American bourbon barrels were used historically because they were the cheapest. This is because they can only be used once.



JohnnyFlake said:


> In the good old USA, to be labeled as a bourbon is must be made and bottled within in Bourbon County Kentucky.


According to the ATF, Bourbon must be made in the USA. That is the only geographic restriction.


----------



## quo155

Rays98GoVols said:


> Thanks I appreciate it. To bad you don't live closer to Ft Wayme Indiana or Chicago. You seem like the kind of guy I'd like to drink with and enjoy a good cigar. I'm lucky, my wife lets me smoke or drink whenever I want and doesn't bat an eye on how much I spend on cigars and Bourbon.:smoke::drinking:


NP! Yea, I live a little too far from that part of the country...been to Chicago a few times...but I am a Texas :cb

On the wife, yes...very lucky. I LOVE my wife, but she don't particularly "like" my cigars...she's OK with my pipes & drinks...but she don't like me to spend money...but, at least she "let's" me smoke! :beerchug:


----------



## Hambone1

I love Jack Daniels! I just purchased the new Jack Daniels with Honey, I plan on sitting by the pool tonight with my favorite pipes and tobacco!


----------



## quo155

Hambone1 said:


> I love Jack Daniels! I just purchased the new Jack Daniels with Honey, I plan on sitting by the pool tonight with my favorite pipes and tobacco!


Shawn, do please come back and tell me how it is!? I saw that at the store the other day and am very curious as to not only how it tastes...but how well it pairs with a pipe (and what kind of baccy you use as well!)...?

The stuff looks great!


----------



## Hambone1

I started the evening with Erinmore Flake in my Boswell Churchwarden. The shots of Honey Jack Daniels complemented the Aromatic nicely. Had maybe 4 shots of Honey Jack with that bowl.

I then moved to a bowl of Free Country Club I had gotten from Sterling Tobacco Company in my cob. To be honest, about the 6th shot it was starting to get too sticky and sweet for me. Which is strange because I usually like sweet things. Had about 3 shots while I finished that bowl.

Then move on to my local B&M version of Irish Puff in my basket pipe. Now this is really a sweet aromatic tobacco and the combination of the Honey Jack Daniels was really sweet. I had about 3 more shots during that bowl.

At the end, I will probably not combine so many sweet tobaccos with this drink. By the end of the night I was not happy with the heavy sweetness combination of the tobacco and Honey Jack Daniels. 

I do like the Honey Jack Daniels though!


----------



## beercritic

Don't care for Jack. So many superior bourbons.


joe


----------



## Photo Dan

I typically go for KY bourbon and the longer it's aged the smoother it is. Elijah Craig makes a very nice 12 your old for the money.


----------



## Cigary

quo155 said:


> Shawn, do please come back and tell me how it is!? I saw that at the store the other day and am very curious as to not only how it tastes...but how well it pairs with a pipe (and what kind of baccy you use as well!)...?
> 
> The stuff looks great!


I bought a small bottle of this and wanted to see if it was comparable to my favorite libation...Drambuie. Not even close...this branding of JD Tennessee Honey has a bad finish on it...like a cheap Crown Royal or Chivas Regal. For a true honey taste nothing but nothing beats Drambuie IMO.


----------



## Photo Dan

Wild Turkey has a Honey Liqueur that's pretty good, never tried the Jack Honey.


----------



## IBEW

Strickland said:


> Whiskey = cigars. Drink what you like; smoke what you like.


:amen:

However, I prefer the Canadian blends - Crown Royal is my favorite with just a little ice. A lot depends on how you are going to drink it. If you're going to drink it with coke, buy the cheapest you can find - drinking it neat or rocks, now you're going to taste some flavors.


----------



## Fuzzy

Cigary said:


> I bought a small bottle of this and wanted to see if it was comparable to my favorite libation...Drambuie. Not even close...this branding of JD Tennessee Honey has a bad finish on it...like a cheap Crown Royal or Chivas Regal. For a true honey taste nothing but nothing beats Drambuie IMO.


I too bought a small bottle and didn't really care for it. I do enjoy a Drambuie,,, mixed with scotch!


----------



## Cigar Noob

Fuzzy said:


> I too bought a small bottle and didn't really care for it. I do enjoy a Drambuie,,, mixed with scotch!


A flavored whisky from Scotland.... mixed with scotch whisky? Interesting.

__________

I'm partial to the unflavored whiskies. My theory on flavored stuff is that they are covering up an inferior product. I could always add honey to Jack or Whisky if I wanted to on my own.


----------



## Frodo

Cigar Noob said:


> A flavored whisky from Scotland.... mixed with scotch whisky? Interesting.


I think this is called a rusty nail...


----------



## havanajohn

ShawnBC said:


> Fivespfcat: just to clarify thing:
> 
> Whiskey = whiskey
> Scotch = whiskey made in Scotland
> Bourbon = ?


Whiskey = whiskey
Scotch = whiskey made in Scotland
Bourbon = ?
Irish? = Whiskey made in Ireland?


----------



## JohnnyFlake

havanajohn said:


> Whiskey = whiskey
> Scotch = whiskey made in Scotland
> Bourbon = ?
> Irish? = Whiskey made in Ireland?


Bourbon - a style of whiskey made in Bourbon County Kentucky!


----------



## Cigar Noob

JohnnyFlake said:


> Bourbon - a style of whiskey made in Bourbon County Kentucky!


Nope, it is a style of whiskey made anywhere in the USA.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Cigar Noob said:


> Nope, it is a style of whiskey made anywhere in the USA.


Yes, you are correct now days sir!


----------



## StogieNinja

I thought bourbon had to be distilled from a mash having 51% or more corn. I know originally it had to be made in Bourbon, KY too, but I thought it still wasn't bourbon unless it fit the requirement of 51% or more corn.


----------



## StogieNinja

Photo Dan said:


> I typically go for KY bourbon and the longer it's aged the smoother it is. Elijah Craig makes a very nice 12 your old for the money.


Truth.

I'm not a huge bourbon fan, I prefer scotch, but this stuff is good bourbon, and I'm told by several friends who are huge bourbon fans that Elijah Craig is the best bang for the buck on the market.


----------



## jbgd825

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I thought bourbon had to be distilled from a mash having 51% or more corn. I know originally it had to be made in Bourbon, KY too, but I thought it still wasn't bourbon unless it fit the requirement of 51% or more corn.


All the legal requirements can be found on wikipedia.

Bourbon whiskey - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quo155

So, on the Honey JD...this tells me to try a SMALL bottle first!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Beer Alchemist

I'd say Jack is the Jack of whiskeys


----------



## PotatoMonger

chrisw17 said:


> I'm a Whiskey guy and I wholeheartedly disagree with this. Calling jack the bud light of whiskey is not even close! Maybe your thinking of old crow! And I say this more because I think bud light is crap than I think jack is great wiskey, but it's a good wiskey for the price. Personally I prefer it over crown royal.
> 
> At the house I keep jack on hand for mixing with coke or ginger ale... for sipping I have Woodford reserve, knob creek, or 18yr Jamison depending on what I'm in the mood for.


You need to realise that different people have different tastes in alcohol like he stated yet you just HAD TO respond with your opinion which is irrelevant


----------



## stebe

Corn syrup. That's all I get from JD. And the buzz - but I can get the buzz better with Knob Creek, Woodford... the standard mid-shelf fare. The Woodford Double Oaked is purty darn good but the second glass is no better than the second glass of the Reserve. 

I had a fling with Wild Turkey and will go back to it when I want a glass of whisky on ice.

Not sure of this JD I'm trying for the first time. I've been drinking Bourbon for years but avoided JD since a high school adventure so severe I feel lucky to be alive. Lucky to be alive anyway in this time with the news in the raw so fun I don't see how Onion can survive. 

I won't be buying JD again unless it's the only Bourbon on the shelf.


----------

